# Oración and Anting Anting



## Carol (Mar 25, 2007)

I've seen a few references to the Filipino warrior's _oración _(prayer: specifically, a prayer for protection) and _Anting Anting _- an amulet/talisman that has the key to invincibility.  

Anyone have more information about these mystical practices? 

Just curious


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Carol,

Here is another thread that touched on this topic.

-Palusut


----------

